# First time backyard painter with $800 budget



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*I got a monte carlo thats in primer since last year but has lil spots of rust showing on top of the primer here and there on the front clip. Anyways, since I got some tax money leftover after the bills been paid I was wondering if you guys would offer me suggestions/recommendations on buying some paint to spray the monte. I got about $800 to spend on paint and materials. I will be spraying a panel at a time. I know Im not going to get a show car paint and Im ok with that I just want something that I look at and say "hey I did that by myself in my backyard with the help of the homies on layitlow" lol I know I would be better off taking it to a painter who knows what theyre doing but Ive been tryna learn to do as much as I can do myself over these last few months.

Anyways, with the $500-$800:
- since theres small rust spots appearing over the primer should I just sand down to metal and start over on the entire car?
- buy new epoxy primer and polyester primer to take care of the primer stage?
- I want to order as much as I can online since my work hours are currently all over the place til summertime, which website to buy online?
- Since I wanna AVOID messy chemical reactions, can yall help a brother by making a list of primers, base coast, and clear coat combos?
- For clear coat, I am willing to go a lil bit over my budget to get the extra depth, shine, and gloss...
- The paint I want is called "bright calypso green metallic" because Im going to order flake from the homie on here who sells n flake it
*


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

No need to go down to the bare metal on the entire truck. Just the rust spots unless the truck has been painted 3 or 4 times before. $800 will get you some good paint believe it or not. Pick a paint line you are familiar with. I use PPG and House of Kolor. But I have used other stuff like kirker. You can get that at smartshoppersinc.com. Also have confidence $800 with the right prep and attention to detail could get you a show quality job. I spray out of my garage all the time. Just go for it. By the way, if you get kirker paint they have a complete paint kit on smartshoppersinc and it's cheap!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

If it's rusting on top of the primed surface,i'd wager it's creeping underneath already,i'd sand it all down to bare metal and start fresh.
BTW panel painting flake will look blotchy and streaky unless you are an expert(even at that it's really tricky)it's like trying to panel shoot candy.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Yea cus its not the materials that get you a good finish. Your hands and mind get you that. The quality of material will only reflect and last even more if u spend on it. 

Oh and I'm going to second what my boy SWITCH here is saying on the kits. They are cheapo lil set ups that damn near come with everythin, sticks strainers reducer damn near mix cups. I wouldn't paint my drop with it but for a beater car that needs a paint YES. Ill try and log on a PC and post up links n sht if noone else has done. 

They got some ok colors and half ass clears that you won't be mad if 2 years from now needs a touch up or the color ran or blotched for the price.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Thanks yall for the advice...yes I was also thinking about sanding it down to baremetal the entire car since I dont wanna have mismatched primer from previous bodywork (to avoid any chemical reactions)

As far as the kits goes I was thinking about the buying the epoxy primer, polyester primer, and the base coat paint from Kirker and using SPI's Universal Clear for my clear coat? Is that alright? I just dont wanna have nasty chemical reactions like Ive seen in some ghetto paintjob where clearcoat just starts to bubble up and peel off...*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*As far as the flakes goes I was thinking about shooting my 1st clear coat layer first then in my 2nd layer/coat mix in the flakes all together...the only problem I just realized as Im typing this is my air compressor is a small craftsman 33 gallon that I know prolly won't be able to cover the flake all in one go....should I just forget about the flake then? or is there some kind of workaround?*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Realistically I cant even strip a car for a customer for 800 bucks. but you could get your paint job out of it if you don't over think it.

A pain job and a GOOD HIGH quality paintjob can be very different. I don't see a need to strip a car down to metal and start from scratch if it does not need it.


Just for what I think you have you just need a good primer/sealer and block away any bad areas make it smooth and shoot. no need to get all involved and worry about all these sealers high builds and etch primes and stuff. It will just end up confusing you and discouraging you from getting anything done.




If your cars primed leave it as is, if you see some rust through seeping sand the area away and prime one whole do over with same or similar product. don't leave it bare.

As far as painting it in panels. I do no recommend that one bit. It will probably look like a multicolored mosaic in church or some clown car. The color and type of paint depends on that quite a bit. I like solid pasty colors because they re more forgiving, maybe consider that. If you are set on a pearlescent candy looking magnetic pearl based bullshit go for it. But that takes some effort to do. 

Go with the green you like add your flakes and clear it and be done.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Mixteco said:


> *Thanks yall for the advice...yes I was also thinking about sanding it down to baremetal the entire car since I dont wanna have mismatched primer from previous bodywork (to avoid any chemical reactions)
> 
> As far as the kits goes I was thinking about the buying the epoxy primer, polyester primer, and the base coat paint from Kirker and using SPI's Universal Clear for my clear coat? Is that alright? I just dont wanna have nasty chemical reactions like Ive seen in some ghetto paintjob where clearcoat just starts to bubble up and peel off...*


It is a good idea to stick with similar brand products as the labs and chemists develop these to work together. not saying you cant but if the instructions say so the it can be anyone's fault but your own.

Is there a specific reason why you want to go with a different clear? did you previously use it an find it of quality? Or just want to go with name bran, if so you can kiss your 800 dollar paint job goodbye by spending more and more.

The bodywork and prep job is what will make it look good not the chemicals used.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

something like this is ideal for you, if you don't already have paint guns tape and all that add another few hund to your paint. I would NEVER use this to paint one of my customers car though, not cus its bad jus because its not what im used to working with. I like to stick to products I know and just mix and use. 

http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

Spraying a panel at the time can make it difficult to get a uniform finish with pearls, metallic, flakes, candys etc. If you can paint it all at once (even if it was in pieces) it makes for a more consistent color. We have a lot of options that would fit into that price range including base clear kits, candy kits, and even chameleon kits. 

Here are some similar colors:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Look up tamco on ebay. good primers gor 100 bucks complete shipped to ur door


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

I think he wants to use that SPI clear because people talk a lot about it and brag it up. I personally believe the clears will last depending on the area you live in. For instance my PPG omni clear that I use on budget cars might not last as long in the Florida sun as it would in the Wisconsin weather.....but prep is key in a good paint job  good luck man


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

I live in Florida so yes Im concerned about the clear plus the car will be my daily driver. Ive heard and read alot of good reviews about SPIs umiversal clear plus I have family that stay in Blairsville, Georgia (where SPI is supposedly made).

So anyways guys, can yall make a combo list for me? I was looking at that Kirker website n it looks like a good deal...just want to get all advice/suggestions from yall before I place an order.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

You guys are all getting ahead of yourselves,

I don't think he wants a candy paint, I think that's just a sample of the color that he's going with, 

I don't think him doing panels would come out as bad as you guys make it sound, if anything toget some practice on spraying,



Second, do you know what size flake you're sprayin and do you already have the spray guns? 

A 33 gallon compressor shouldn't be too bad as long as your cfm isn't too low. .


With the flake you should probly spray it after the base with a carrier before the clear. .


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mixteco said:


> I live in Florida so yes Im concerned about the clear plus the car will be my daily driver. Ive heard and read alot of good reviews about SPIs umiversal clear plus I have family that stay in Blairsville, Georgia (where SPI is supposedly made).
> 
> So anyways guys, can yall make a combo list for me? I was looking at that Kirker website n it looks like a good deal...just want to get all advice/suggestions from yall before I place an order.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


Oh and btw spend a little more time researching and getting answers before you buy, trust me there's no worse feeling than buying something you thought is what you needed then having it sit around because you found something better. .


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

Getting ahead of ourselves? We are helping him. Kirker is good paint. I have sprayed budget paints that look awesome. He can do this too. He is doing a basecoat/flake. As long as he is watching the flake and keeping it uniform it will look good. Kirker paint is perfect for a budget ride. A lot of people on here have used it including myself. And in my opinion a 33 gallon compressor might not be big enough. I use a 60. The 33 will not put out the cfm and it will constantly be cycling on and off because it will keep running out of air. I think you should post a new topic asking how people like Kirker and how the Kirker clear holds up in hot climates like Florida. Do your research first then decide after. Remember you said you want a budget paint job, for instance say you buy all Kirker then get expensive clear. You have now just exceeded your budget paint job because it just drove up the cost. Now, another thing you have to ask yourself is the final look of your paint job and if you would be satisfied if it has some "mistakes." Good luck bro


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

Fresh out of the gun.....
This is PPG omni clear. 








This is Kirker clear.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

SWITCHCRAFT said:


> Getting ahead of ourselves? We are helping him. Kirker is good paint. I have sprayed budget paints that look awesome. He can do this too. He is doing a basecoat/flake. As long as he is watching the flake and keeping it uniform it will look good. Kirker paint is perfect for a budget ride. A lot of people on here have used it including myself. And in my opinion a 33 gallon compressor might not be big enough. I use a 60. The 33 will not put out the cfm and it will constantly be cycling on and off because it will keep running out of air. I think you should post a new topic asking how people like Kirker and how the Kirker clear holds up in hot climates like Florida. Do your research first then decide after. Remember you said you want a budget paint job, for instance say you buy all Kirker then get expensive clear. You have now just exceeded your budget paint job because it just drove up the cost. Now, another thing you have to ask yourself is the final look of your paint job and if you would be satisfied if it has some "mistakes." Good luck bro


I wasn't walking bout the paint, I was talking bout where he is in the process. .

He said this is his first time painting and needs a list of things, you guys jumped to paints and clear combinations without bothering to ask if he has a gun already and if he's planning on using the same gun for base/clear and flake. .

If he's planning on doing sections at a time I don't see a 33 gal being a problem. .

Another question, after the paint is laid down, does he have the things needed to cut and buff?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

1st thanks for all the input. I really appreciate it.Now, I bought a pair of Devilbliss gun startingline off of tcpglobal for when I was tryna learn to prime on another car. I dont remember the exact model number but it came with 2 guns one was 1.8 and I think a 1.5 mm. I do plan on buying another set IF I ABSOLUTELY NEED TO? What sand paper do I need from start to finish? 800 to 1500? As for cutting and buffing, no sir, I do not have or even know what that is lol, sorry.

Im just really concerned about Florida weather and the budget clear. Ive seen budget clear literally bubble up n peel off some nice rides and I just wanna avoid that. Ive read online and like usual its always mixed reviews. As for mistakes I guess I'll just have to deal with it lol. I know what youre saying though n Im taking a risk wasting this money but man you guys inspire me because Ive always wanted to paint my own lowride and do as much as I can in my backyard. Thanks carnal btw the flake size I might go with is .008


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Those are good guns!

You should have no problem shooting the flake with the 1.8. .

As far as sand paper goes, if you're not doing any body work, you wanna sand down the primer with 4-600 grit. .

To cut and buff you're looking at another 1-300 bucks. .Go to the paint and body section and there's a really good topic pinned on how to cut and buff. .


----------



## veterano82 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Great news...I got off work early last friday and went to my local PPG paint shop and talked to the folks in there. Got my paint there 1 gallon plus 2 quarts needed to do entire car (including door jambs and all) plus 5 liters of clearcoat plus reducers and the hardeners plus a quart of epoxy for the rust spots. Plus they gave me the srainers, mixing cups, mixing sticks and even a free t-shirt for Free. ..for about $600

I even went ahead and put my order in for some flake from the homie detonater on here

Anyways here's why I choose the green calypso color because of the japanese lowrides Ive seen rockin the color

*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Mixteco said:


> *Great news...I got off work early last friday and went to my local PPG paint shop and talked to the folks in there. Got my paint there 1 gallon plus 2 quarts needed to do entire car (including door jambs and all) plus 5 liters of clearcoat plus reducers and the hardeners plus a quart of epoxy for the rust spots. Plus they gave me the srainers, mixing cups, mixing sticks and even a free t-shirt for Free. ..for about $600
> 
> I even went ahead and put my order in for some flake from the homie detonater on here
> 
> ...


*
Good lord that's some expensive paint to learn with.*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Duez said:


> Good lord that's some expensive paint to learn with.


Samething I was thinking til I remembered "YOLO" lol ... Ill be doing panel at a time so I hopefully wont screw up too much...


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

Omni or Shopline PPG? Did it include all the clear, activators, and reducers for that price? Seems like a low price from them unless it is Omni or Shopline.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*It included hardeners reducers yes sir....and it was Shopline brand from PPG. Only legit auto paint store around here...I know I said I was gonna order online but the thought of possibly no technical support might later turn around and screw me over *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Still seems a bit high. I have not paid that much for shop line ever. Maybe your clear is what was bit higher. Either way I don't recommend doing a panel at a time. Maybe do some of the little parts you have to do off the car one at a time. But not one door and then a fender then a hood next week, bad idea. And in my experience shop line metallics are OK but they seem to be a little thin so takes at least twice as many coats as PPG base. Unless it's a solid non metalic color then it seems to cover well.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

A little advice on the flake. I would get some intercoat clear to spray the flake in. It holds the flake better and after 2-3 coats of that with the flake, and another 2-3 coats of regular clear you will get that depth you want. Also you will need to sand and buff the car after painting to get that look as well. When sanding anything with flake it is VERY important to take your time and not cut into the flake.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

slo said:


> Still seems a bit high. I have not paid that much for shop line ever. Maybe your clear is what was bit higher. Either way I don't recommend doing a panel at a time. Maybe do some of the little parts you have to do off the car one at a time. But not one door and then a fender then a hood next week, bad idea. And in my experience shop line metallics are OK but they seem to be a little thin so takes at least twice as many coats as PPG base. Unless it's a solid non metalic color then it seems to cover well.


 Probably Shopline paint and a good PPG clear.. I believe the shopline gallon is usually like 180$ around here, plus 2 quarts I figure another 100 bucks, plus that clear, reducer and hardener I could see 600$ :dunno:


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*They were told me if I bought the budget ppg "universal" clear ...it wasnt a good choice for a daily driver. So they sold me the european clear *


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mixteco said:


> *They were told me if I bought the budget ppg "universal" clear ...it wasnt a good choice for a daily driver. So they sold me the european clear *


 I had a feeling that was the one. Its in a tall silver container? JC6700 I think it is. that's actually a really good clear coat if we're talking about the same one, its starting to gain popularity here in Cali


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Just do the jambs first. That way you get a feel for it.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think we all need to see some pics before you get started :yes:!!!!


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes, the clear coat says on the tech sheet: PPG SHOPLINE JC6700 HS European Clearcoat


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> I think we all need to see some pics before you get started :yes:!!!!


Yes sir as soon as I find parts n pieces of the Monte hiding ..I'll start posting pics. I wanna thank everybody for all yalls input. I honestly would have just abandoned the car if it wasn't for this website


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Duez said:


> Just do the jambs first. That way you get a feel for it.


Thanks gonna do as you suggest


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

What do you guys think if he gets some inter-coat to shoot the flake and save the euro clear to bury the flake and final clear..?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

DETONATER said:


> What do you guys think if he gets some inter-coat to shoot the flake and save the euro clear to bury the flake and final clear..?


 I definitely wouldn't use the euro clear for a flake carrier.. he'll need much more than what he bought, especially if he goes heavy on the flake. It's definitely cheaper to go with a cheaper clear or sg100


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Mixteco said:


> Yes sir as soon as I find parts n pieces of the Monte hiding ..I'll start posting pics. I wanna thank everybody for all yalls input. I honestly would have just abandoned the car if it wasn't for this website


There are a LOT of shady people out there, but there are still some good ones left. Most of us on here have been in tight spots and understand what it takes to do a lot of the work yourself. Most of us will help with whatever we can, and if one of us don't know an answer to a question we probably know someone who does.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

tko_818 said:


> Probably Shopline paint and a good PPG clear.. I believe the shopline gallon is usually like 180$ around here, plus 2 quarts I figure another 100 bucks, plus that clear, reducer and hardener I could see 600$ :dunno:


used to use shopline for chicken washes,7-8 years ago it was $72 a gallon kit,taxes in,decent clear for something low end,I have used it as a flake carrier as well then top coated it with a good clear,but theres no U.V protection with shopline (according to the old PPG rep).


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

stick with Economy clear for flake job, then use good clear for final...


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Ok so I need more clear? When I go back to the shop to buy what do I tell them I need? *


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

tko_818 said:


> I definitely wouldn't use the euro clear for a flake carrier.. he'll need much more than what he bought, especially if he goes heavy on the flake. It's definitely cheaper to go with a cheaper clear or sg100


x2 I use SG150 by HOK. .


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

MinieMe209 said:


> x2 I use SG150 by HOK. .


Thats what I like. It keeps the buildup to a minimum when you're doing 16 coats.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Old Version







New Version







use either one of these to apply your flake, dries like a base coat so don't freak out..


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Question for you flake guys,

When you guys want a lot of flake, do you do multiple coats with a little bit of flake, or a lot of flake in your mix and only a couple of coats?


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

MinieMe209 said:


> Question for you flake guys,
> 
> When you guys want a lot of flake, do you do multiple coats with a little bit of flake, or a lot of flake in your mix and only a couple of coats?


Here is a video of my Fleetwood that has CRAZY flake. If I remember correctly it has 7 different colors/sizes of flake with about 6 lbs. total of flake. The car was flaked out EVERYWHERE including under the hood/trunk, door jambs, etc. The base color is very close to the Grabber Blue on the newer Mustangs. It has about 6-7 gallons of clear counting the intercoat clears. This is just from memory, and could be more/less. This is what I seem to remember.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

MinieMe209 said:


> Question for you flake guys,
> 
> When you guys want a lot of flake, do you do multiple coats with a little bit of flake, or a lot of flake in your mix and only a couple of coats?


 If u do too little flake and too much clear, you have more of a chance of the clear to react... the same goes for too much flake and too little clear, it delaminates like a mofo. Clear isnt meant to be pounded on in like 10 coats.. I go pretty heavy on the flake, with enough clear to fully cover the surface in about 4 passes. I covered this polished manifold with flake in about 3 passes


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mixteco said:


> *Ok so I need more clear? When I go back to the shop to buy what do I tell them I need? *


 Go with the HOK intercoat that Detonater suggested, or buy a gallon or so of cheap clear.. like the JC70


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> Here is a video of my Fleetwood that has CRAZY flake. If I remember correctly it has 7 different colors/sizes of flake with about 6 lbs. total of flake. The car was flaked out EVERYWHERE including under the hood/trunk, door jambs, etc. The base color is very close to the Grabber Blue on the newer Mustangs. It has about 6-7 gallons of clear counting the intercoat clears. This is just from memory, and could be more/less. This is what I seem to remember.




That's a clean ass Caddi right there!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Just a little of what I remember.. Chino got down on the paint.. My boys Peter and Paul "Top Notch Customs" got down on the engraved inserts and custom made grill. County Blues looking sick.. 
.015 sfx royal blue 
.008 sfx Ice Blue
.008 sfx Ice green
.008 sfx stratosphere
.008 sfx chrome


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

DETONATER said:


> Just a little of what I remember.. Chino got down on the paint.. My boys Peter and Paul "Top Notch Customs" got down on the engraved inserts and custom made grill. County Blues looking sick..
> .015 sfx royal blue
> .008 sfx Ice Blue
> .008 sfx Ice green
> ...


Videos/photos do NOTHING for this paintjob. I was thinking that they told me that the flake came from you, but didn't want to get it wrong. It's about to get an underneath makeover too! Going to pull the body off the frame, mold it, paint it the dark blue that is on the roof, put in a built LT1 from a mid 90's Corvette (around 450-500 hp). It's getting all chromed out too!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Mixteco said:


> *They were told me if I bought the budget ppg "universal" clear ...it wasnt a good choice for a daily driver. So they sold me the european clear *


I dont like the high solids clear because my white paint job now looks yellow


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*​Just got the flake in the mail*


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mixteco said:


> *​Just got the flake in the mail*


Are those different sized flakes?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont think so...I ordered from the homie Detonater on here...its .008 size


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mixteco said:


> I dont think so...I ordered from the homie Detonater on here...its .008 size


How much flake is it?

Seems like a lot, although it's always best to have extra than to not have enough. .

Which reminds me, I need to hit up Detonator for some more too. .


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

MinieMe209 said:


> How much flake is it?
> 
> Seems like a lot, although it's always best to have extra than to not have enough. .
> 
> Which reminds me, I need to hit up Detonator for some more too. .


*Its 2lbs of the stuff to cover the entire car...*


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

*Heres some pics I took of all the paint reducers and hardeners I got so far to work on the Monte Carlo





























and heres a pic of the Monte Carlo in the backyard 


*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought u had a bomb?


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

KAKALAK said:


> I thought u had a bomb?


I got a bomb and a Monte Carlo lol...figured I'd finish the gbody this year and start on the bomb next year. It was suppose to be done by now but some fool kept lagging on mechanical work (2 months just to change brakes n lines, new gas tank, new carb and shave my firewall) and he kept borrowing my tools to do ”work” til I find out he was using my tools on other peoples cars and making money off my tools while when he comes to work on my car I caught that fool sleeping inside the Monte smh...Man like I said if it wasn't for this website I wouldve abandoned this car.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

For pics of the paint go to page 3 y'all and tell me if its all I need


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lol i heard of a show called cheapskates and dude was a mechanic with a shop and no house. he'd sleep in customers cars lol


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Lol yeah man dude said "I can do all the work done for you just pay me labor and itll all be finished in 2 weeks"...then he starts to borrow tools from me then 2 weeks went by he says "you said you werent in a rush so Im taking my time" ...yeah but you working on other peoples cars with my air tools and pressure washer n other tools that I bought for my car not other unknown peoples cars.? My family threw a bbq in the backyard and we invited him n his "assistant" to eat with us..2 hours later I go to check on them...they both sleepin in the car. I caught them sleepin twice more after that and I asked wuts up with the sleeping in my car? Then he starts telling me his troubles so I tell the dude Ill take you to church (I aint no therapist or family counsler) then he gets upset about me talking church to him. Idk man it was the 1st time I had to deal with shady peeps like that...and he still calling me to paint the car for me smh


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mixteco said:


> Lol yeah man dude said "I can do all the work done for you just pay me labor and itll all be finished in 2 weeks"...then he starts to borrow tools from me then 2 weeks went by he says "you said you werent in a rush so Im taking my time" ...yeah but you working on other peoples cars with my air tools and pressure washer n other tools that I bought for my car not other unknown peoples cars.? My family threw a bbq in the backyard and we invited him n his "assistant" to eat with us..2 hours later I go to check on them...they both sleepin in the car. I caught them sleepin twice more after that and I asked wuts up with the sleeping in my car? Then he starts telling me his troubles so I tell the dude Ill take you to church (I aint no therapist or family counsler) then he gets upset about me talking church to him. Idk man it was the 1st time I had to deal with shady peeps like that...and he still calling me to paint the car for me smh


Ha!

I got some fuck head I'm dealing with right now too. .

Foo's rebuilding the motor on my motorcycle, I gave him money twice then went to go look at the bike and all he had done was taken in apart, shot him 450 up front for a job he quoted me at 600,

Now the job's up to 900 (which I'm okay with because it's things that I knew the bike needed) and he ask's me to shoot him some more money,

I told him Nope, you get the remaining amount when my bike is done and running, if you can't finish it I'll go pick it up along with my 450. .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Kiss your beater bike good buy along with your 450QUOTE=MinieMe209;19835738]Ha!

I got some fuck head I'm dealing with right now too. .

Foo's rebuilding the motor on my motorcycle, I gave him money twice then went to go look at the bike and all he had done was taken in apart, shot him 450 up front for a job he quoted me at 600,

Now the job's up to 900 (which I'm okay with because it's things that I knew the bike needed) and he ask's me to shoot him some more money,

I told him Nope, you get the remaining amount when my bike is done and running, if you can't finish it I'll go pick it up along with my 450. .[/QUOTE]


----------

